# Impressed - Stihl 041 FarmBoss



## JamesReed (Apr 9, 2008)

I inherited a Stihl 041 FarmBoss- 20"bar from my father-in-law. I cranked it up and cut into a large sycamore log. Geez, that old saw went through it like a hot butter knife. Sweet running saw. Does anyone know how many cc's this saw is? Was this a popular saw back in its day? Do they make a comparable saw today like this one? Are parts tough to come by for these old saws? Got a good one you want rid of?

Lots of questions....need some answers! TKS


----------



## PES+ (Apr 9, 2008)

*Yes I have one for sale*

But it is not cheap....it is an original 041 one of the first sold in the area here and has had very little use.....I will post pics later when I get it out.....the paint is near perfect and shows how little use it has had


----------



## rms61moparman (Apr 9, 2008)

JamesReed,
The standard (not super) 041 was 61cc and came out in the mid 1960s. At that time it was one of the finest saws available and it, along with the 031 are the saws that made Stihl what they are today. As far as making a comparable saw today everyone is going to have an opinion on that but the short answer in my book is, there is no saw comparable to an 041. 
They are big and heavy and loud and not as safe as todays saws and some will say that these are bad things. I say that there will be 041s and 031s running when Jesus comes back. Many of them have been in steady use for 40 years or more. I ask you "What can you purchase today and have a reasonable expectation of still using 40 years from now?"
As for parts availability many of the parts for these saws are still available through Stihl dealers, some are available aftermarket and there are literally THOUSANDS of parts saws (and saws that are being parted out) available.
I do have a very good one and when I have lost everything else in my world you will be able to see me walking down the road with it in one hand and my old bolt action 30-30in the other!
Mike


----------



## PES+ (Apr 9, 2008)

*hmmmmmm*

IS the 30/30 for you.....or the saw when it doesn't start?


----------



## ehgauss (Apr 9, 2008)

*Stihl 041 Farmboss*

I bought an 041 Farmboss used for $125 about five years ago and it's been my principle firewood cutting saw since. It was almost cherry then and had a 16" bar/chain on it when I bought it, but I now use a 20" on it. I can bog it down, but I really have to load it to do that. I obtained a copy of the manual from Stihl just after I bought it. It lists two different displacements: 61cc (3.72 cu.in.) or S=72cc (4.4 cu. in.). I guess there were two different versions, one designated "S". The only parts I've replaced so far were available from the local Stihl dealer, and included a carb kit, fuel and impulse lines, the resilient parts of the oil pump, and in-tank fuel pickup filter. The one downside is that it doesn't have a chain brake, so I've taken to using the almost new MS290 I was able to buy last year in another deal that was too good to pass up, and keeping the 041 as a backup (and to retrieve the 290 when I get it pinched).


----------



## Frank Boyer (Apr 9, 2008)

I replaced my 041 Super with a 460. The 460 is much much smoother and has a bit more power. I'll fix the 041 for my "First Real Saw" keepsake.


----------



## rms61moparman (Apr 9, 2008)

PESt,
That old 30-30 has killed a TRAIN CAR load of deer, and even tho' folks will try to tell you that they are outdated and ineffective it ALWAYS does it's job if I do my part. I have yet to ever pull the starter rope on that 041 that it didn't start( with fuel in the tank of course ) but the next time may be the time!
If I have my 30-30 I can kill something to eat and with the 041 I can cut a pile of wood to cook it with!!!LOL
Mike


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 9, 2008)

My BIL acquired his 041FB from his Dad who's had it since new. It's seen a lot of wood in it's time and still has >150 psi compression. It's a very torquey saw, but it's also very slow. My ported 260 will easily out cut it. It was a great saw in it's day, but a 361 will run circles around it. I've yet to run my 041 Super to compare it to.


----------



## PES+ (Apr 9, 2008)

They you will be needing my alcohol conversion kit to run the saw on....if it gets that bad there will be no gas for us peons


----------



## rms61moparman (Apr 9, 2008)

If it gets THAT bad I'm not sure I will want to put good alcohol in a chainsaw LOL


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Apr 10, 2008)

rms61moparman said:


> PESt,
> That old 30-30 has killed a TRAIN CAR load of deer, and even tho' folks will try to tell you that they are outdated and ineffective it ALWAYS does it's job if I do my part. I have yet to ever pull the starter rope on that 041 that it didn't start( with fuel in the tank of course ) but the next time may be the time!
> If I have my 30-30 I can kill something to eat and with the 041 I can cut a pile of wood to cook it with!!!LOL
> Mike



Well said! Anyone that thinks a 30-30 is ineffective doesn't know how to hunt.


----------



## bump_r (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm still wondering who ordered a train car of dead deer and what he got out of 'em...


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 12, 2008)

Frank Boyer said:


> I replaced my 041 Super with a 460. The 460 is much much smoother and has a bit more power. I'll fix the 041 for my "First Real Saw" keepsake.



...and the 460 is not smooth at all, compared to many modern saws.....


----------



## aokpops (Apr 13, 2008)

I think they where popular saws.watch the crab bolts . they shack loose .I had one .good luck


----------



## Kenskip1 (Apr 13, 2008)

30-30 cases trimmed.
CCI 250 Mag Primers
35 Grains Winchester 748
Speer 170 Grain bullets.
With a bolt action you could use boat tail bullets.I have had excellent results with this mixture. My 041 is alive and kicking.This saw will be around to make my coffin.Ken


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Apr 13, 2008)

Kenskip1 said:


> 30-30 cases trimmed.
> CCI 250 Mag Primers
> 35 Grains Winchester 748
> Speer 150 Grain bullets.
> With a bolt action you could use boat tail bullets.I have had excellent results with this mixture. My 041 is alive and kicking.This saw will be around to make my coffin.Ken



I use 34.5g w/748 and a Win. LRP. 32g with the 170 grain bullet. 2300/2100fps plus or minus over a chronograph with a long barrel, of course, usually less with a shorter one. Old load but plenty fast, reliable and no pressure signs.


----------



## rms61moparman (Apr 13, 2008)

*I Got Lucky*

Actually, my wife ordered the deer, we use it like most folks use beef. I guess I got lucky, when deer season comes around and other guys wives are complaining about them being in the woods, my wife is telling me " I think there's room in the freezer for two more deer". 
KENSKIP1 I've been using that load for years. I picked up some BARNES X 150g FN 30-30 bullets real cheap and they work great.
Mike


----------



## spike60 (Apr 13, 2008)

I was speaking to a Stihl dealer I know yesterday, and he says that parts are starting to get scarce for these saws. He's sold tons of them over the years, and many are still in use. So, he grabs any dead one he can find as an additional parts source. 

I've got two 041's; one in mint shape, and one that's kind of ruff. Both run great. I suppose that in alot of ways, they would fail to measure up to todays saws. But despite their statisical shortcomings, I think they are great saws. Pick it up and pull the rope, and the first impression you get is "well built". It's one of those saws that won't break unless you do something dumb and bust it. It's very easy to work on; you can't ask for easier access to the carb. Plus, they give a little diversity to my collection of old Jonsereds.


----------



## PES+ (Apr 13, 2008)

*And*

As long as you have a points ignition stator it will run no matter what.....even an EMP blast will not stop it


----------



## berryman70 (Apr 13, 2008)

The 041 Farm Boss was a very popular saw in my area in it's day. I bought one new in 1976 when I got out of high school, I thought I could take on every tree in sight & I gave it one he11 of a try.


----------



## Fire Saw (Apr 13, 2008)

A 041 was my first attempt to fixing saw, my grandfather moved to a different place and had no need of the saw since he had four that were newer I had seen this old saw lying around all my life but never running. My deddy tells the story of him leaving it on a stump all winter after cutting wood one day he just left it there. If it were mine it would have been gone if i walked around the truck. Any way the muffler vibrated off and he put it away. I got it after many years cleaned it, It cranked ,ran wide open without the muffler, Put a used muffler on it sharpened the chain and cut wood. It makes my arms fell like rubber after a few hours but it is a hoss.
30/30's have probably killed more deer than any other rifle and have probably killed everything on the North American continent.


----------



## Scandy14 (Apr 13, 2008)

I have two, an 041AV and an 041 Super. I've only cut wood with the Super, but it sure gets the job done! Great old saws.


----------



## ciscoguy01 (Apr 13, 2008)

*!!!!!!!!!!*



rms61moparman said:


> JamesReed,
> The standard (not super) 041 was 61cc and came out in the mid 1960s. At that time it was one of the finest saws available and it, along with the 031 are the saws that made Stihl what they are today. As far as making a comparable saw today everyone is going to have an opinion on that but the short answer in my book is, there is no saw comparable to an 041.
> They are big and heavy and loud and not as safe as todays saws and some will say that these are bad things. I say that there will be 041s and 031s running when Jesus comes back. Many of them have been in steady use for 40 years or more. I ask you "What can you purchase today and have a reasonable expectation of still using 40 years from now?"
> As for parts availability many of the parts for these saws are still available through Stihl dealers, some are available aftermarket and there are literally THOUSANDS of parts saws (and saws that are being parted out) available.
> ...



HELL YES!!!!!!!!!!!

 

I've got an original 041 w/out AV and a 041AV Super. Both still run like a champ and for about 3 yrs was all I used for firewood...


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Apr 13, 2008)

Big heavy powerful.


----------



## PES+ (Apr 13, 2008)

They are not heavy at all.....the non AV ones


----------



## Stihl 041S (Apr 13, 2008)

In Europe the 30-30 is a target round. What the 041 gives to the new saws is worth about a qrarter inch on th length of a shovel handle. Its nice to have the new fast saw but there is nothing wrong with the 041/041S. I like them obviously.
They are like an old truck that always runs great and you feel good in. I'm redoing my 75 4X4 Chevy van, I like the old reliable beast.


----------



## Peacock (Apr 13, 2008)

PES+ said:


> They are not heavy at all.....the non AV ones



They really aren't.

I'd bet fully dressed it's about the same as an 044.


----------



## Peacock (Apr 13, 2008)

Here's a pic of dad's '72 model 041. Kept the house warm for over 35yrs as well as helping out countless neighbors. Still has 155psi compression and runs great. I just rebuilt the carb and replaced the condenser.


----------



## Stihl-in-Ky (Apr 13, 2008)

I bought my 041 new in 1978 for 380 $ have used it ever since bought a parts saw for it last year on E-bay and after some j-b weld now have 2 working 041 farm bosses. Last spring I bought my first new saw since 78 a 441 magnum love it also but still use the 041' s part of the time when cutting wood and in my milling process.


----------



## gink595 (Apr 13, 2008)

rms61moparman said:


> PESt,
> That old 30-30 has killed a TRAIN CAR load of deer, and even tho' folks will try to tell you that they are outdated and ineffective it ALWAYS does it's job if I do my part. I have yet to ever pull the starter rope on that 041 that it didn't start( with fuel in the tank of course ) but the next time may be the time!
> If I have my 30-30 I can kill something to eat and with the 041 I can cut a pile of wood to cook it with!!!LOL
> Mike



Hornady makes some nice ammunition for the 30-30 now, spear point bullets to use in a cylinder feed lever action.


----------



## PES+ (Apr 13, 2008)

gink595 said:


> Hornady makes some nice ammunition for the 30-30 now, spear point bullets to use in a cylinder feed lever action.



Got a link?

I've been looking for some aero 30/30 cartridges

found it...thanks


----------



## gink595 (Apr 13, 2008)

PES+ said:


> Got a link?
> 
> I've been looking for some aero 30/30 cartridges
> 
> found it...thanks



I believe Hornady is the only one that makes that ammo for 30/30, kinda dangerous for a cyl. feed and speer point sitting on one another. Hornady's has a like rubber tiped point. they make them in 357 and 44mag for the lever guns also. Which I have all three.


----------



## PES+ (Apr 13, 2008)

gink595 said:


> I believe Hornady is the only one that makes that ammo for 30/30, kinda dangerous for a cyl. feed and speer point sitting on one another. Hornady's has a like rubber tiped point. they make them in 357 and 44mag for the lever guns also. Which I have all three.



I hate round nose rifle cartridges......I like to hit where I point the dang barrel

I will pick up a box or 2 of the FTX and give them a try...how is their brass for reloading?


----------



## gink595 (Apr 13, 2008)

PES+ said:


> I hate round nose rifle cartridges......I like to hit where I point the dang barrel
> 
> I will pick up a box or 2 of the FTX and give them a try...how is their brass for reloading?



From what I've read they are the best, Hornady IMO is a really quality ammo manufacturer.


----------



## Erick (Apr 13, 2008)

rms61moparman said:


> ....... when I have lost everything else in my world you will be able to see me walking down the road with it in one hand and my old bolt action 30-30in the other!
> Mike



That old bolt action 30/30 wouldn't by chance be a Remington 788 would it???


----------



## rms61moparman (Apr 13, 2008)

No it's a 340 Savage that looks like it came over on the Mayflower. Shoots where you point it even with round nosed bullets. I have 3 of the 4 action types that Savage made in 30-30, and am looking for the 4th.
I found a 788 for my pastor, He loves that rifle.


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Apr 13, 2008)

rms61moparman said:


> No it's a 340 Savage that looks like it came over on the Mayflower. Shoots where you point it even with round nosed bullets. I have 3 of the 4 action types that Savage made in 30-30, and am looking for the 4th.
> I found a 788 for my pastor, He loves that rifle.



I have a Savage 45 Super Sporter in 06'. Looks like the day it left the factory in the 40's. Shoots like a target gun, rear locking lugs and all. Probably the smoothest bolt operation I've ever felt, even more so than a Krag. Not the strongest action in the world, I know. However, don't let anyone tell it rear lock up bolts aren't accurate!


----------



## rms61moparman (Apr 13, 2008)

You need to come over to Kentucky sometime where you can kill a deer with that 45ss.
I've never understood why some of the flattest ground in the U.S. is shotgun only.


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Apr 13, 2008)

rms61moparman said:


> You need to come over to Kentucky sometime where you can kill a deer with that 45ss.
> I've never understood why some of the flattest ground in the U.S. is shotgun only.



Isn't that the truth! I've got a bolt action Browning 12ga. with a rifled barrel and a Leupold 1x4 Vari-X II that doesn't know it's a shotgun. However, I do very little hunting in Illinois, other than birds even though I live here. Most big game is taken in the other states, Canada and various other foreign countries.


----------



## ciscoguy01 (Apr 13, 2008)

*30-30*

I still hunt with an old Montgomery Wards(winchester model 1894) lever action. Dudes flaps and flap about my old outdated rifle, but I've NEVER missed a deer. I swear by the old 30-30's. Most of the time your hunting in brush with less than 100yds of clear sight, so what's the purpose of having something with a scope or that can shoot 1/2mile??? I do have a 30-06 I use when I go field hunting for the 300+ yard stuff, but day to day, 30 of 31 days I'm hunting with the 30-30 for sure. Those old lever actions were the best. 

 eh?


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Apr 13, 2008)

ciscoguy01 said:


> I still hunt with an old Montgomery Wards(winchester model 1894) lever action. Dudes flaps and flap about my old outdated rifle, but I've NEVER missed a deer. I swear by the old 30-30's. Most of the time your hunting in brush with less than 100yds of clear sight, so what's the purpose of having something with a scope or that can shoot 1/2mile??? I do have a 30-06 I use when I go field hunting for the 300+ yard stuff, but day to day, 30 of 31 days I'm hunting with the 30-30 for sure. Those old lever actions were the best.
> 
> eh?



My favorite is a 45-70 Marlin take down lever gun with a 16-1/4" barrel. Ghost ring rear peep sight and a big orange bead front, 405 grain heavily jacketed flat point behind 52grs of H322. I've bagged more bear and moose cleanly out as far as 300 yards than you would probably believe. However, the vast majority have been within 50 yards. I've never felt under gunned, had the need for a scope or lost an animal. It's all about shot placement, knowing your gun and it's trajectory. 
I too have scoped rifles but never have the need to use them except on smaller varmints, plains game or when there is the possibility the game may present it's self beyond 300 yards with no stalking options.


----------



## gink595 (Apr 14, 2008)

rms61moparman said:


> I've never understood why some of the flattest ground in the U.S. is shotgun only.



Thats why there is nothing to stop it, it can travel along ways before it will hit something. And hopefully not me a 1/2 mile away. I think too much population and not enough brush.


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Apr 14, 2008)

gink595 said:


> Thats why there is nothing to stop it, it can travel along ways before it will hit something. And hopefully not me a 1/2 mile away. I think too much population and not enough brush.



In my opinion, and strictly an opinion, I would rather be able to have a clear view behind where I was shooting for safety concerns rather than rely on brush to stop, or more likely to deflect a round in an errant path to possible harm.


----------



## gink595 (Apr 14, 2008)

BIGBORE577 said:


> In my opinion, and strictly an opinion, I would rather be able to have a clear view behind where I was shooting for safety concerns rather than rely on brush to stop, or more likely to deflect a round in an errant path to possible harm.



Yeah but can you see a mile if you don't hit your intended target, I'm just saying a stray is likely to stop in a heavier wooded area than clear flat land with population. From my rear door I can literally see more than a mile and they say a .22 round will travel that far. Believe me I wish they would loosen the law up, but they have to controll the idiots pegging each other with shotguns. In fact they just let .44 rifles legal to hunt with this year in Indiana, hell I was excited about that.


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Apr 14, 2008)

gink595 said:


> Yeah but can you see a mile if you don't hit your intended target, I'm just saying a stray is likely to stop in a heavier wooded area than clear flat land with population. From my rear door I can literally see more than a mile and they say a .22 round will travel that far. Believe me I wish they would loosen the law up, but they have to controll the idiots pegging each other with shotguns. In fact they just let .44 rifles legal to hunt with this year in Indiana, hell I was excited about that.



I'll certainly agree on the idiot factor. I've encountered a few over the years and they shouldn't even be allowed to throw rocks. Some could be poster children for gun control. No such thing as being overly cautious and to many just throw it in the wind. I once had a poacher send a round near my head on my own property that happened to be posted. I was none to thrilled but neither was he with the outcome. Its really quite amazing what a couple of short haired pointers can do when they sense their master is being threatened. Good thing I could call them off as quickly as I did.


----------



## gink595 (Apr 14, 2008)

BIGBORE577 said:


> I'll certainly agree on the idiot factor. I've encountered a few over the years and they shouldn't even be allowed to throw rocks. Some could be poster children for gun control. No such thing as being overly cautious and to many just throw it in the wind. I once had a poacher send a round near my head on my own property that happened to be posted. I was none to thrilled but neither was he with the outcome. Its really quite amazing what a couple of short haired pointers can do when they sense their master is being threatened. Good thing I could call them off as quickly as I did.



HaHa, The rock thing. Not so funny taking unfriendly fire or friendly for that matter.I tell ya where I'd love to do some Hi-Po open flat land shooting is out west, South Dakota, Wyoming etc... for priare dogs, I just think that would be a blast. Some day I'm going to do that.


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Apr 14, 2008)

gink595 said:


> HaHa, The rock thing. Not so funny taking unfriendly fire or friendly for that matter.I tell ya where I'd love to do some Hi-Po open flat land shooting is out west, South Dakota, Wyoming etc... for priare dogs, I just think that would be a blast. Some day I'm going to do that.



Same here. I have all the neccessary equipment to outfit several people on a prarie dog hunt but have never done so. I think it would be a blast!


----------



## rms61moparman (Apr 14, 2008)

I didn't realize you guys shot at deer while laying flat on the ground! That's about the only way the scenario you describe could become a reality.
Truth is several studies have been done on this and there was NO statistical difference in the accidental injury rates of the Shotgun vs. Rifle states. The "idiot factor" was the main cause of the accidents in both where people were shooting their hunting partner getting in and out of trucks and deerstands, or crossing fences with loaded guns.
Mike


----------



## gink595 (Apr 14, 2008)

rms61moparman said:


> I didn't realize you guys shot at deer while laying flat on the ground! That's about the only way the scenario you describe could become a reality.
> Truth is several studies have been done on this and there was NO statistical difference in the accidental injury rates of the Shotgun vs. Rifle states. The "idiot factor" was the main cause of the accidents in both where people were shooting their hunting partner getting in and out of trucks and deerstands, or crossing fences with loaded guns.
> Mike



Whens the last time you shot a ground hog out of a deer stand? I ground hunt more than I sit in a stand. How could the studies be accurate, we would have to allow high powers to hunt first to see if there was a difference in injury and or deaths vs. shotguns. There is nothing to compare too.We have only been allowed shotgunt to deer hunt with, never any hi-po so I can't see the stats being accurate at all. The states that do allow rifles, what is the terrian like, population per sq. mile. The terrain in Tenn. is sure a lot difference than northeren Indiana. Now I think Michigan will let you hunt in the northern part with rifle, but the lower half with shotgun because of population/ terrian. I have heard because of the new sabot technology that some shotguns have capabilities as some rifles, which is becoming a concern.
Either way the Idiot/accident factor is always the biggest part. But I don't know that I would feel good about going out on opoening day knowing that everyone and there brother were using 270's to hunt with, not when there is 10+ hunters in a sq. mile


----------



## Vernon Tull (Apr 14, 2008)

rms61moparman said:


> They are big and heavy and loud and not as safe as todays saws and some will say that these are bad things. I say that there will be 041s and 031s running when Jesus comes back.
> . . . . when I have lost everything else in my world you will be able to see me walking down the road with it in one hand and my old bolt action 30-30in the other!
> Mike



One of the best responses I've ever read on this forum. Quite a good literary style, my friend! My list of last things I will have is very similar: a Stihl saw, my Marlin .30/30, and my old Toyota truck. --VT


----------



## harrygrey382 (Apr 14, 2008)

Vernon Tull said:


> One of the best responses I've ever read on this forum. Quite a good literary style, my friend! My list of last things I will have is very similar: a Stihl saw, my Marlin .30/30, and my old Toyota truck. --VT


+1 if you mean a 40 series 'cruiser...


----------



## PES+ (Apr 15, 2008)

*On the 30/30 FTX*

Is it available in your area yet?

I stopped at the two closest Hornady dealers and they claim it is not available as yet and are looking at the fall for delivery.


----------



## gink595 (Apr 15, 2008)

PES+ said:


> Is it available in your area yet?
> 
> I stopped at the two closest Hornady dealers and they claim it is not available as yet and are looking at the fall for delivery.



The FTX looks like it might be a new product, I can't find it in my Hornady manual it's the 7th edition, which I thought was the newest??? I have seen what is called LEVERevolution Ammunition, which I have seen first hand in a lot of different sporting goods and gun shops now. I know it's in the Cabela's Shooting Reloading catalog. 

Ahh, I just read the description in the Cabela's mag and they do call the bullet itself the FTX, (Flex Tip) Yeah it should be avaliable where you live, I found out about it a year or two ago, I think the .357 and .44mag is somewhat of a new ammo for them but diffenatly not the 30-30. you can get that in 30-30, .308, .35 rem, .444 Marlin, .45-70 Gov't, .450 Marlin. Good luck Frank


----------



## PES+ (Apr 15, 2008)

gink595 said:


> The FTX looks like it might be a new product, I can't find it in my Hornady manual it's the 7th edition, which I thought was the newest??? I have seen what is called LEVERevolution Ammunition, which I have seen first hand in a lot of different sporting goods and gun shops now. I know it's in the Cabela's Shooting Reloading catalog.
> 
> Ahh, I just read the description in the Cabela's mag and they do call the bullet itself the FTX, (Flex Tip) Yeah it should be avaliable where you live, I found out about it a year or two ago, I think the .357 and .44mag is somewhat of a new ammo for them but diffenatly not the 30-30. you can get that in 30-30, .308, .35 rem, .444 Marlin, .45-70 Gov't, .450 Marlin. Good luck Frank



Looks like for now I am going to have to hand load still.

Their brass prices are STEEP too


----------



## Duke_Spinner (Apr 15, 2008)

BIGBORE577 said:


> Well said! Anyone that thinks a 30-30 is ineffective doesn't know how to hunt.



anybody that ain't killed a Deer without a 30/30 ..

don't know how to .. Hunt


----------



## Zodiac45 (Apr 15, 2008)

Duke_Spinner said:


> anybody that ain't killed a Deer without a 30/30 ..
> 
> don't know how to .. Hunt



:monkey: wha? :monkey: Anybody that ain't?, without a 30/30? So if I follow, you didn't kill the deer and you didn't use a 30/30 so you don't know how to hunt! ummm Ok! but there might be more than hunting problems evident here?


----------



## gink595 (Apr 15, 2008)

Zodiac45 said:


> :monkey: wha? :monkey: Anybody that ain't?, without a 30/30? So if I follow, you didn't kill the deer and you didn't use a 30/30 so you don't know how to hunt! ummm Ok! but there might be more than hunting problems evident here?



HaHa, vert witty Zodiac! I ain't not following that.


----------



## gink595 (Apr 15, 2008)

PES+ said:


> Looks like for now I am going to have to hand load still.
> 
> Their brass prices are STEEP too



I would check some sporting goods stores near you. I believe for 20 rounds it's 20.00 a box.


----------



## Duke_Spinner (Apr 15, 2008)

Zodiac45 said:


> :monkey: wha? :monkey: Anybody that ain't?, without a 30/30? So if I follow, you didn't kill the deer and you didn't use a 30/30 so you don't know how to hunt! ummm Ok! but there might be more than hunting problems evident here?



Gitcher .. Goat ..?? ZodiacKiller, Eh ..??

Bwaaahahaha ...:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Austin1 (Apr 15, 2008)

*Did I read 788 Rem*

 One of my favorites the 788, also to stay on topic I had a 041 super actually sold my 044 because I like the 041 more!(041 oozed character) Now back to the 788 I have three a 6mm,.308 and a 30/30, the 30/30 is the best cast bullet cartridge I have come across in the accuracy dept. Plus in the 788 you can squeeze over 2400fps with a Nosler 150 gr partion making it a great close to mid range deer rifle imo much better than the .243 or 6mm.
About the Hornady loads I have only seen them in factory ammo not component form (just the Bullet).But the only deer I have shot with factory ammo in my life was taken with a 30/30 and 170gr factory load in my 94 win at about 70yds and it never moved just drooped.
But the 788 loaded with a 110 or 125 gr bullet makes a great coyote rifle just wish I had the time this year to go yote hunting.
But it is not as good as a 6mm or 25/06 but it makes it more challenging.
P.S I did sell my 041, but have visitation rights to it, now if I get another Stihl it will be a 041 super or 076 I just like that older stuff.
Dam I have to edit one thing being Canadian the .303 is still better than a 30/30


----------



## Stihl 041S (Apr 15, 2008)

The 788 is like Roy Orbison, them that know what really is what,. Love them.

Shoot spitzer bullets in a lever, one in the barrel, one in the tube, works fine.
Rob
Forgot what thread this is !!!!!!!!!!!
041,041S,788 and Roy Orbison,,,,,,,,and Stevie Ray Vaughn!!!!!!!


----------



## Austin1 (Apr 15, 2008)

Stihl 041S said:


> The 788 is like Roy Orbison, them that know what really is what,. Love them.
> 
> Shoot spitzer bullets in a lever, one in the barrel, one in the tube, works fine.
> Rob


True you only need one shot! But them 788s can put one after the other in the same hole.
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl 041S (Apr 15, 2008)

Austin1 said:


> True you only need one shot! But them 788s can put one after the other in the same hole.
> :hmm3grin2orange:



Ok but who really wants a 788 but a bunch of benchresters...............


----------



## Austin1 (Apr 15, 2008)

Stihl 041S said:


> Ok but who really wants a 788 but a bunch of benchresters...............


Gopher hunters like me! way more fun than using a .22
But then I have been known to stop a charging Gopher with a .404 or .375H&H:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Austin1 (Apr 15, 2008)

Stihl 041S said:


> Ok but who really wants a 788 but a bunch of benchresters...............


Just so you know I am not taking anything away from the average 30/30 lever. They do what they were made for and that is hunting deer I have seen a lot of Marlins shoot tight groups.


----------



## Dan Forsh (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi,

Looking for some chainsaw info, can't seem to find any around here?


----------



## Stihl 041S (Apr 15, 2008)

Never with a .404 but yes I have shot a charging chuck with a 300 six bits.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Apr 15, 2008)

Dan Forsh said:


> Hi,
> 
> Looking for some chainsaw info, can't seem to find any around here?



Mongo sorry!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Austin1 (Apr 15, 2008)

Dan Forsh said:


> Hi,
> 
> Looking for some chainsaw info, can't seem to find any around here?


You mean this is a chainsaw forum? I feel sorry for you Britt's,we Canadians are almost in the same boat not being able to wear your favorite six gun wile walking in Grizzly country.
Yet I rather have a 12ga loaded with slugs, that's what I bring along and it is perfectly legal. But I have the feeling it would be used on a two legged varmint long before I would ever need it against a bear!


----------



## Austin1 (Apr 15, 2008)

Stihl 041S said:


> Never with a .404 but yes I have shot a charging chuck with a 300 six bits.


I would love to shoot some chucks! I have seen Groung hogs in the U.S and they are big!


----------



## Dennbb (Nov 22, 2014)

JamesReed said:


> I inherited a Stihl 041 FarmBoss- 20"bar from my father-in-law. I cranked it up and cut into a large sycamore log. Geez, that old saw went through it like a hot butter knife. Sweet running saw. Does anyone know how many cc's this saw is? Was this a popular saw back in its day? Do they make a comparable saw today like this one? Are parts tough to come by for these old saws? Got a good one you want rid of?
> 
> Lots of questions....need some answers! TKS


61 cc. Lots of torque but not a high revver. Heavy compared to the Husqvarnas and Partners at the time.


----------



## Dennbb (Nov 22, 2014)

Austin1 said:


> You mean this is a chainsaw forum? I feel sorry for you Britt's,we Canadians are almost in the same boat not being able to wear your favorite six gun wile walking in Grizzly country.
> Yet I rather have a 12ga loaded with slugs, that's what I bring along and it is perfectly legal. But I have the feeling it would be used on a two legged varmint long before I would ever need it against a bear!



I live in BC. Was a Forestry technician. Spent most of my time alone in the bush. I never had to use it but a sawed off double barrel with birdshot is what some of us used. At close range it will blind a bear and mess up it's sense of smell. I also carried and airhorn which I'd resort to first so never had to shoot one.


----------



## tsleas1 (Sep 20, 2022)

BIGBORE577 said:


> Well said! Anyone that thinks a 30-30 is ineffective doesn't know how to hunt.


Yup, still have my Dad’s Model 94 Winchester lever action he bought in the Navy. Has had 3-rounds through it and still have the spent cartridges and original Box with ammo. Nice rifle~


----------

